# 3 bold colors, 3 bold liners



## mslips (May 30, 2007)

Finally a new tut from me!!! This time it's the 3 color thing, where some of you were asking about. Well here it is!

The Tools:







*Bare Minerals in Med. Beige

*Kryolan loose powder

*Mac mineralize skin finish in lightscapade

*Wet & Wild bronzer in tahitian tan

*Wet & Wild blush in mellow wine

*Vaseline

*Too Faced line & define

*Medusa's Makeup eye dusts in: Soylent Green, Planet Earth, and Comet

*Mac fluidlines in: blacktrack, blue peep, and royal wink

*Cover Girl Volume Exact mascara

*Mac lip glass in fashion pack

*Tony & Tina angled brush

*L'oreal hip pigment brush

*Maybelline angled contour brush

*brush from sephora cream e/l palette

*B.E flawless face brush

*B.E maximum concealer brush

*Mac 129se

*Japonesque powder brush

*Angled blush brush



1. I already had some makeup on from earlier, just some concealer, mascara, blush, lil liner and brows filled in and mascara. Lookin oily.








2. I apply the bare minerals foundation with the flawless face brush. I love this stuff! It withstands the heat and has spf 15. It feels like yer not wearing anything and looks very natural. I was never a foundation girl until i tried this stuff.








3.  I don't use the mineral veil to set it because it itches my face, but i use either the kyrolan powder or nyc's, kryolan in this case.








4. Now I take the angled blush brush and apply wet & wild bronzer in tahitian tan on the hollows of the cheeks to contour them and create some cheekbones since i have nothing but fat on my face. I apply a little on the forehead, temples, down the nose and chin.








5. I apply wet & wild mellow wine blush on the apples of the cheeks blending with the bronzer in circular upward motion.








6.  Now with the mac 129 brush i apply the msf in lightscapade right on the cheekbones to give some highlight and glow.








7. A thick layer of loose powder to catch the eyeshadow fall out and brush away when done.








8. With the tony & tina angled liner brush i apply comet on the inner corners.








9. Following that, i apply soylent green and end it with planet earth.














10. I highlight the brow bone with a natural colored shimmer stick. I used avon's in natural. 








11. Now, i apply a little bit of vaseline just right under the highlight, maybe mixed in a little. Don't use too little or too much.








12. With the hip pigment brush  i apply comet from the inner corner to the middle of the lid by pressing and blending it on so the dust won't fall off fast and be caught by the vaseline.








13. From here we take soylent green and press and blend just down the middle making it straight  and angled. 









14. Then I apply planet earth on the ends. This is the most challenging step for me because you have to make it perfectly even. So here's the application and evening out.
























15. Ok so the lining part. I use the brush from the sephora cream e/l palette. Here i line the bottom mid waterline with mac fluidline in blue peep. Let it dry and do another layer.








16. I line the rest with royal wink, wait for it to dry and apply another layer.









17. For the top, I start from the inner lashline and go out and up to create a wing. 














18. Fill that wing in









19.  Apply the mascara, finish with mac lip glass in fashion pack.










and! the finished look!


----------



## Showgirl (May 30, 2007)

Very nice. Would you recommend medusa's makeup then?

Do you have a link to their site pls?


----------



## Shimmer (May 30, 2007)

your lips are perfect. You've rocked everything I've ever seen you do. Thanks for the  tutorial.


----------



## xxluverxx (May 30, 2007)

i really like your tutorial... i need to stock up on more colors to attempt this one =]


----------



## mslips (May 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Showgirl* 

 
_Very nice. Would you recommend medusa's makeup then?

Do you have a link to their site pls?_

 
definately. they are one of my fave makeup brands when it comes to vivid eye colors. the link is medusasmakeup.com


----------



## mslips (May 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_your lips are perfect. You've rocked everything I've ever seen you do. Thanks for the  tutorial. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
aww thank you so much!


----------



## Brianne333 (May 31, 2007)

That is a crazy wild look, I love it!  Very vibrant, thanks for sharing!


----------



## yoonjungifer (May 31, 2007)

pretty!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 31, 2007)

This is great & thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## entipy (May 31, 2007)

Such brilliant colors and application! Great tutorial.


----------



## breathless (Jun 1, 2007)

that looks great! thanks!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jun 1, 2007)

Very nice.
You have beautiful lips.


----------



## user79 (Jun 1, 2007)

Very vibrant!


----------



## Vale (Jun 1, 2007)

WOW! Great!

And the colours are georgeous!


----------



## pink_candy (Jun 1, 2007)

wow~ thanks!!
i'll definitly try this out!!!!!


----------



## Pure Vanity (Jun 1, 2007)

Aw your gorgeous and great tut thanks.


----------



## gabi1129 (Jun 1, 2007)

fab tut! i love ur color choice! im def going to buy those eye dusts!


----------



## goink (Jun 1, 2007)

Wowzors! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm more of a neutral girl, but after seeing your tutorial, I might break out the vibrant colours.


----------



## aeryss (Jun 1, 2007)

this is a great tut and you definitely fixed me with these medusa pigments. these colors are so gorgeous. *runns* *throws her credit card in the trash can*


----------



## ruca_or_hina (Jun 1, 2007)

i love that green!


----------



## mslips (Jun 3, 2007)

hehe! thanks all im glad you likes! Lori of mm is going to love me for this!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jun 3, 2007)

great job


----------



## PeachyKeen (Jun 3, 2007)

beautiful!!!  thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## zwfan (Jun 4, 2007)

very pretty~~~~


----------



## makeupxlover (Aug 23, 2007)

i loveee your skiN!!!


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 23, 2007)

I love going into Medusa's Circle just for the makeup. The color payoff is spectacular and the owners are really nice (they still remember me from last Halloween, coming in and getting Red Baron and Big Bird.)

This is a really fun tut. Thanks.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 25, 2007)

that looks awesome! amazing. i love the liner!


----------



## lethaldesign (Aug 25, 2007)

Hot! Thanks for the tutorial, I looove the colors.


----------



## Magic Markers (Aug 25, 2007)

Jesus, that's beautiful.


----------



## sassychix (Aug 25, 2007)

brilliant!!


----------



## user46 (Aug 26, 2007)

wow, beautiful ... more tutorials, please!


----------



## ms_tae0301 (Sep 26, 2007)

i really love the colors


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Sep 27, 2007)

yay!
very bright! I like it.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 28, 2007)

gorgeus colors!


----------



## MissMcQueen (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, very bright just the way I like it! <3


----------

